# MN - Lake Herf -



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

So the lake herfs seem to be in Vouge this year. keeping with the theme here it goes.

Where: Minnesota - North of Minneapolis about 30 miles.
When: Weekend of Aug 1st
Who: everyone is welcome

Limited lodging is available -

Sign up now! (for planning purposes sooner is better then later!)


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks beautiful up there Andy, I wish I could!


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Got the dates on the calendar - Thanks Andy!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Whoa, not everyone rush in to sign up at once now.. :ss


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I think I can, I think I can......


Should be able to work into the schedule, I am out of town the weekend before that, I think, so should be ready to go.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Allright seems to be a little interest here so it will go on as planned.

Saturday Aug 2nd Mid morning until whenever -


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Should definitely be able to swing it. Looking forward to another great TC Herf :tu


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm going to try and make this. I'd like to meet some of the guys around here.

But I'm scheduled to work that weekend, so I'll have to see what I can pull off.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I wish I could but the GF's rents are in town, and she really wouldn't like me leaving to go smoke  By the way all, just bought a house, working hard on it to make it so I can move in, we can herf up in my garage sometime, untill i finish the basement and place a ceiling exhaust fan in it!

-Matt


----------



## Hophead82 (Jun 5, 2008)

Im moving to black river falls, WI that weekend. So you Minnesota herfers better watch out Im dangerously close now! But if I am able to find the time amongst the ruckus It would be nice to meet some of you guys.


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

let's keep this near the top - there have been a lot of Newbies from the cities signing up - come on boys, WHERE ARE YOU?


:chk:chk


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I am still not sure if I can swing this one. The guy who works Saturdays for me is out of town. I'll try, but I may have to wait for the next one =(


----------



## demiurgic (Feb 18, 2008)

Aw man, Wish I could make it
Just love MN in the summer time, I'm a Gustavus grad living in rural Hawaii now. 

got a soft spot for MN in my heart, cabins by the lake my buddies owned, and that MN NICE you come to love in due time. 

Have a great herf you guys!


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Bobb said:


> I am still not sure if I can swing this one. The guy who works Saturdays for me is out of town. I'll try, but I may have to wait for the next one =(


Your breaking my heart bobby..


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Where's it at? I live up in Wyoming (MN), and could possibly be able to make it. I might be in a softball tourney that weekend, though.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

MNWanger said:


> Where's it at? I live up in Wyoming (MN), and could possibly be able to make it. I might be in a softball tourney that weekend, though.


Friom your house..


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Hmmmmmm...<10 miles...If I'm not down in Shakopee for that softball thing, I'll do what I can to get there.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

MNWanger said:


> Hmmmmmm...<10 miles...If I'm not down in Shakopee for that softball thing, I'll do what I can to get there.


Hope you can make it...


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Bump! this is happening this saturday!

Address is in my profile PM for directions if needed


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

What kind of time frame are we kicking it off at?

Also, I bring a libation to share - a rum or a scotch?


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Have fun..wish i could go Andy..Paul gonna be there?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Rock Star said:


> Have fun..wish i could go Andy..Paul gonna be there?


Last I heard Paul was comming..


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Beagle Boy said:


> What kind of time frame are we kicking it off at?
> 
> Also, I bring a libation to share - a rum or a scotch?


I am thinking 11:00am ish.. I do plan on having a bonfire so pace yourself. 

I would love to try some Havana CLub


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Really looking forward to this herf. It should be a fun one, and my time is limited in the amount of herfs I'll be able to make in my last few weeks here, so I'm going to try to go to as many as possible. I second Andy's request for rum. I love rum. I'll bring whats left of my bottle of Zaya, and maybe some Pyrat or something else. Really looking forward to ending this week at work and driving over to herf though.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Any of you guys want me to bring some Port as well? I have a couple bottles I could bring, nothing amazing, but another option of libation isn't ever a bad thing :tu


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Savvy said:


> Any of you guys want me to bring some Port as well? I have a couple bottles I could bring, nothing amazing, but another option of libation isn't ever a bad thing :tu


That sounds fine.. I am going to pick up some Corona as well..


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

I just got an okay from the boss... I am not planning on staying Saturday night but will be there early in the morning to compensate, and ya never know I guess.... I haven't looked at the first post in a while, is the addy up there? if not can you please PM me with it?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Lorglath said:


> I just got an okay from the boss... I am not planning on staying Saturday night but will be there early in the morning to compensate, and ya never know I guess.... I haven't looked at the first post in a while, is the addy up there? if not can you please PM me with it?


the address is in my profile.. We are starting up about 11:00am -

remember guys this is a LAKE herf.. SO be prepared to get wet. It is going to be hot on Sat, and swimming off the boat is sooo much fun! :chk


----------



## Beagle Boy (Jul 26, 2006)

Andyman said:


> the address is in my profile.. We are starting up about 11:00am -
> 
> remember guys this is a LAKE herf.. SO be prepared to get wet. It is going to be hot on Sat, and swimming off the boat is sooo much fun! :chk


is there a prize if someone swims with a cigar in one hand and a drink in the other? (with out wrecking either, and without Pete's water wings of course  )


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Beagle Boy said:


> is there a prize if someone swims with a cigar in one hand and a drink in the other? (with out wrecking either, and without Pete's water wings of course  )


Yah I would give a cigar away to see that!

I have done that on my raft floaty thing.. It's a biach when the ash pops it though!


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I have a few things that are taking up my time in the early to mid-afternoon, but hope to blast over after that, possibly with a hormonal 16 year old daughter in tow.
Anything I can bring? Logistics this afternoon may be a nightmare, but I may be able to help with a chair or two, or stop by the house to pick something up if time allows.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

replicant_argent said:


> I have a few things that are taking up my time in the early to mid-afternoon, but hope to blast over after that, possibly with a hormonal 16 year old daughter in tow.
> Anything I can bring? Logistics this afternoon may be a nightmare, but I may be able to help with a chair or two, or stop by the house to pick something up if time allows.


pete, Whateve works for you.. Bring Alex along. Should be a nice day to play in the lake. Whatever you feel inclined to bring go ahead. I am a logistics idiot. I never know What I need until it's too late!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

How's the herfin going?


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Just cleared everybody out. Small group but it was a lot of fun. Have a couple shall we say unique herf pictures.. Will post on monday!


----------

